
John De Goes indefinitely barred from participating in Typelevel projects - jmgimeno
https://gist.github.com/djspiewak/39fcf30fc4480abb5096010886558792
======
effingwewt
It's been pulled so here's a wb link for the curious like myself.

[http://web.archive.org/web/20190906122433/https://gist.githu...](http://web.archive.org/web/20190906122433/https://gist.github.com/djspiewak/39fcf30fc4480abb5096010886558792)

~~~
davidgerard
and [https://archive.is/zdHc5](https://archive.is/zdHc5)

------
the-dude
So, I have just read the post.

And I don't want to be _that_ guy, but why is this on the FP?

edit : I will rephrase : why is this interesting?

~~~
human20190310
Even worse, I've skimmed the discussions that precipitated the ban. I don't
even understand why the ban was applied.

It's not as if the person couldn't take "no" for an answer; the administrators
seem unable to give the person a definite "no" at all. Then they applied the
"nuclear option" when they got exhausted, _and made a public spectacle of the
whole matter_.

What a weird way to run a project.

~~~
cjcole
It is strange, and there must be some context that's left assumed and
unstated. This ban document, even in conjunction with the linked examples,
doesn't persuade me. If this is their best case I'm left scratching my head.
(I understand that I'm not the target audience.)

------
jessaustin
How was this whole thing written without using the verb "sealioning"?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sealioning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sealioning)

~~~
gnode
It is not a well known term, confirmed by your need to define it. Obscure
slang should not be used in sincere formal criticism of an individual's
behaviour.

Additionally, the post is attempting to minimally justify the banning while
assuming good-faith. It is not trying to denounce and condemn John De Goes.

------
dwdz
Official announcement:

[https://typelevel.org/blog/2019/09/05/jdg.html](https://typelevel.org/blog/2019/09/05/jdg.html)

------
davidgerard
see also from Skills Matter:
[https://skillsmatter.com/go/03092019](https://skillsmatter.com/go/03092019)

~~~
frou_dh
This kind of statement might as well be generated by a Markov Chain.

